# Pump clinic review



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 6, 2019)

Had my first review with my new DSN today.
What a lovely lady.
She gave me 10/10  and said I really didn't need to come to any clinics as my results were so good  but as it a part of funding I had to come once a year.

We had a discussion about the Dexcom G6 and it's habit of screaming blue murder at imaginary lows when a new sensor has warmed up. I pointed out I had proof via my meter I was not low at all, which is just as well as the DVLA would not be impressed with some of the low readings 

Besides the false lows Dexcom showed 98% in range over a 3month period so more than pleased with that.
So a happy outcome and a good review.  
I've been using Fiasp for 2.5 years and started the Medtronic 640 on the 2nd of August and the G6 from the 1st of August.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2019)

Great results Sue


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 6, 2019)

Fantastic @Pumper_Sue! Great results and a very positive-sounding appointment.


----------



## MrDaibetes (Nov 6, 2019)

Fantastic news. Sounds like you have a positive appointment.


----------



## Flower (Nov 6, 2019)

Good stuff @Pumper_Sue , what fabulous results and a positive appointment. How lovely to get given 10/10 , great to read


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 6, 2019)

Interesting to read of your success with Fiasp and the new technology. I will be trying Fiasp soon and hope to see some improvement as sometimes my NR takes an hour plus to kick in.
Well done on your fab results and I hope you continue to do well with this management system.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 6, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> Interesting to read of your success with Fiasp and the new technology. I will be trying Fiasp soon and hope to see some improvement as sometimes my NR takes an hour plus to kick in.
> Well done on your fab results and I hope you continue to do well with this management system.


If you ultra low carb then I would suspect due to the action of Fiasp you would end up in a lot of trouble hypo wise and then running high. Personally I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole if low carbing.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 6, 2019)

That is interesting thanks. I will be very cautious.
I think it may work well if I stick to faster acting carbs from fruit and veg which my system seems to prefer but I may need to split my dose if I eat slower acting wholemeal/grain carbs, but to be honest I no longer crave these carbs and prefer to go with fruit and potatoes as my source of carbohydrates when I have them. I am open minded about my trial of Fiasp. Sometimes my NR seems to get held up and I hypo when it should be almost gone from my system 5hrs later, particularly when I have had a larger dose like 6 units, so I am hoping the Fiasp will prevent that. I take your warning on board though.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 6, 2019)

Fiasp like novo can last up to 7 hours and it def has a kick in it's tail. No 1 rule though is do not stack Fiasp.
Have you actually tried any of the older insulins like humalin sp* as it action would suit low carbing a lot better I would have thought.
The only way to bolus for meals with Fiasp is to split the dose and depending what you are eating depends on the split.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 6, 2019)

Thanks. The consultant told me that the Fiasp had a similar profile length to NR ie 5hrs but the nurse said it was nearer 3hrs. So much conflicting info which may be down to individual experience or the type of carbs or misinformation.
My mind set is that it is worth a try. I have hypoed when I least expect it with NR (ie after it should be done) so what do I lose by trying something different. So far my HCPs have not suggested any other insulin. 
Thankfully I am very hypo aware and respond well to treatment and I will be using a Novo Echo half unit pen with it so I am reasonably prepared... I think... and will be erring on the side of caution as I always do!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 6, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> Thanks. The consultant told me that the Fiasp had a similar profile length to NR ie 5hrs but the nurse said it was nearer 3hrs. So much conflicting info which may be down to individual experience or the type of carbs or misinformation.


The nurse is wrong all she has to do is read the patient leaflet., Which states 5-7 hours and has no impact on the type of carbs eaten.


----------



## nonethewiser (Nov 7, 2019)

Respect, 98% in range is incredible, deserving 10/10.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 7, 2019)

nonethewiser said:


> Respect, 98% in range is incredible, deserving 10/10.


Lol I suspect the 98% is a tad less than accurate due to the Dexcom not being that accurate, but hey the numbers look good


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 7, 2019)

All sounding good @Pumper_Sue 
Good to hear that the 640 is working well for you.


----------

